# Pulaski New York Salmon River



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

Been noticing lots of salmon are already running in the salmon river this week. Does this mean the run is on, or is this going to slow down with the water temps getting higher because the weather is warming up? I took the first week of October off for the salmon run, hope I'm not too late.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

October is prime time. Michigan salmon run early in Sept but you will be just fine in October


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

October will have more kings and lots of steelhead. Typically the salmon do start running right before labor day so dont panic.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

What method of fishing is used on this river?

Wade
Shore
Boat?




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

Mostly wade, some shore. Using my new Okuma SLV 8/9 wt fly reel with a 9' 6" fly rod. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Is access by public grounds ?




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Lots of good public access on the river. Black hole and Douglaston is where you want to be on weekends. If you are there during the week scout area out the nite before and then get in there early. PM me if u need more info


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.dec.ny.gov/images/fish_marine_images/r7salrpf.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/39992.html&h=600&w=776&sz=80&tbnid=mvUYe3gGbnSV_M:&tbnh=79&tbnw=102&zoom=1&usg=__4Sdg7TrVO4bY5w1JwBAk3tFG1Ng=&docid=2jq4b3APK804lM&sa=X&ei=jAIVUtbwL8eq2QW51YDoDQ&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAA&dur=1234


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

We access by the ballfields in Pulaski

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

The Salmon start running in late August you should be fine, Now late October and November is a little late and the fish you do catch are black.


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

We're going to be fishing some new tribs this year, I love fishing the salmon river, but it just gets too crowded during the weekend, we'll fish the salmon river during the week but not on the weekends.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Has anyone been there yet? I am going Oct 8-10.


----------



## evnevill (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be going up October 10-15 and will be all over the river only spending time where we can find fish from Douglaston all the way past the hatchery above Altmar. looking forward to firing up the smoker.


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm headed up October 1-6, I've seen lots of fish caught but they have been dying because the water temp has risen in the river the last few days.....once it cools and stays cool the masses will run.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

yo, fish-on, who took that picture of you with that king? looks so professional, must have been the 1 guy who didn't fall in the river


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

Funny, lol

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

N.E NEW YORK had a frost last night...should spark the big run.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WNYFISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2013)

Its on like DONKEY KONG!!! Bring cleated wader, as it does get slippery!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Best trip ever to Pulaski!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

The five in our group got 42 in three days 802lbs. Had a great time.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

fish-on! said:


> The five in our group got 42 in three days 802lbs. Had a great time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Huge fish everywhere! The only crappy thing was the drag blew out on my 2 year old Pflueger Trion that I have only used a total of like six times


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

thats a pflueger for ya....seen 2 of them blow up right on the river. one of them snapped at the reel t handle!! 





BrianSipe17 said:


> Huge fish everywhere! The only crappy thing was the drag blew out on my 2 year old Pflueger Trion that I have only used a total of like six times


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> thats a pflueger for ya....seen 2 of them blow up right on the river. one of them snapped at the reel t handle!!


Wow. The $70 Okuma I bought as a replacement worked great.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

